
How to Enable Two-Factor Authentication on PayPal - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/how-enable-two-factor-authentication-paypal
======
mtgx
> Symantec VIP authenticator app

What's wrong with Paypal? Are there not enough open source OTP code apps out
there, or even more popular closed-source ones?

~~~
DiabloD3
It's also very annoying. I cannot enable the same phone number with multiple
Paypal accounts, nor is it compatible with standard OTP clients like Authy.

